# Good Goju Ryu?



## slink (Apr 16, 2008)

While looking around town trying to find a new style of martial arts to try out I found a school that claims to teach Okinawan Goju Ryu karate.  I've looked around online and I haven't been able to find any Goju Ryu group that claims this school as a member.  Should that be a warning sign to me about what is being taught at that school or does it not really matter?  The sensei's name is Bryan Leftwich and he says that he trained under Michael Bell.  Do either of those names mean anything to anyone who is familiar with this style?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2008)

I do not know them personally but have heard of them, the best thing to do is go visit the school talk to the instructor and maybe try a class and go with your gut feeling. That is how I always find a place to train.


----------



## PictonMA (Apr 16, 2008)

I've not heard of them either - post your quest at GojuRyu.net and see if you get a response there.


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 17, 2008)

Online resources are helpful, however don't base any decision entirely on what you find on the internet.

In fact, don't base any decision even mostly based on internet information.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 17, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> Online resources are helpful, however don't base any decision entirely on what you find on the internet.
> 
> In fact, don't base any decision even mostly based on internet information.



Good general advice, but especially on this issue.  Just because they're not on the net doesnt mean they're not excellent.  Go visit!


----------



## PictonMA (Apr 17, 2008)

I disagree with the previous two posts.

When it comes to something like this I would trust what's out there on the net.

Okinawa Goju Ryu is a traditional Ryu of Okinawan Karate and all of the major branches (Jundokan, JKF Goju Kai, Meibukan, Seiwakai, IOGKF, Shudokan, etc) have a presence on the net and at the very least make it possible to check an instructors affiliation and lineage.

While affiliation and lineage don't a good instructor make it does give a a indication of where they come from and what they are about.

Also, when I see someone claiming to be a Grand Master (in particular in traditional martial arts) alarm bells go off for me....

Of course I would recomend checking out the dojo, talking to the instructor and perhaps trying a class before making a decision.


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.dynamic-power.com/  i think this might be his web site , it has his name, check it out,:cheers:


----------



## slink (Apr 17, 2008)

I gave PictonMA's suggestion a try and asked around on gojuryu.net but no one there had heard of the school or the instructor.  After talking to the instructor I learned that the class had conisted of, in his words, generic karate at the lower belt levels with some Goju forms introduced at the higher levels.  Apparently he no longer offers the class anyhow since his adult students all preferred to study kick boxing instead of Goju Ryu.

He did tell me that there is now a separate instructor who comes in later in the evening and that person teaches Kung Fu (Wing Chun if I understood him correctly).  I may take a look at that class and see how it goes.


----------



## kaishaku (Apr 23, 2008)

I took a look at the website and my first instinct is to keep looking elsewhere. But, I would give the benefit of the doubt and go in and talk to them. If they try to make you sign a contract, politely tell them you are just looking. 

Watch a class or two, if they are working out hard (especially intermediate/advanced classes) emphasizing etiquette and discipline, then that is a good sign. If the classes are mostly made up of kids playing grab*ss, or if they put the hard sell on you to sign a contract. Leave immediately.  

Ask them about there lineage, do a little research on the founders of Goju, and ask them a couple of questions like: who was Chojun Miyagi Sensei's teacher? or how long will it take to get my black belt. If they don't know the first answer and or if the second answer is less than 3 yrs. I would look elsewhere.

I cannot recommend the Okinawan styles enough, but you have to have a good legitimate instructor or you are wasting your time and money.   

Regardless of the style these rules apply.. Remember All styles are not equal, all black belts are not equal.  "A belt is just a means to keep your pants from falling down"  What matters is if the person wearing that rank, has the knowledge and skill, and the ability to pass it on to you.

Good luck!!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 23, 2008)

My suggestion would be to contact Sensei Chuck Merriman, 9th Dan and see if he can help you.  Sensei Merriman is a senior member of the Jundokan in Okinawa.

http://www.chuckmerriman.com/


----------



## still learning (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello, One more thought here?   ....Any one who had train in any art? ...can start there own school.

My Shotokan/ Goju Ryu...Sensi did that...an independent school...NO branches or contacted with anyone....his mention his Teacher was from Japan and he learn under him for over 20 years before moving on....His Sensi wife was also a Japanese kata Champion...So our Katas' had to be prefect!

Where they came from and who they train with...is IMPORTANT!

What is more important? ....his skills as a Teacher and martial artist....

Just because you got a degree from "Yale" or "Harvard "...doesn't make you the best!    or from any "Grand master"

Degrees and titles....is NOT everything needed to become an excellent martial art Instrutor!   ...it does help with your background!

Aloha,

PS: Many of the top schools started with "the ONE"  .....


----------

